# BEEF JERKY



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Since this COVID hoarding crap.
It has been harder to come by than before.
But i think i finally found some that i really like.
And i have latched onto a steady supply.
Figured i would share with all Jerky lovers.
She is a stay at home mom raising a newborn.
Very nice to deal with great product but don't take my word for it.
Try for yourself At $25 a pound delivered priority mail.
I think it's a steal and she gives volume discounts.
I personally can't get enough i am a Jerky junkie.
Its low fat and loaded with protein.
I found her on flea bay.
Here handle is mamabear13 tell her i sent you. :vs_cool:


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

I’ve had some of this in the past, good stuff!


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

just come down to Dixie. ..plenty of it


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

That is quite a ride for jerky :vs_laugh:
Besides i just bought 4 lbs for $80 free shipping!
Bro you can't beat that with a baseball bat!:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Just bought two 20 stick containers. 
If it sucks, I’ll be stashing a few sticks in Christine’s headliner. 

I used to trade sticks with Ranger Dave for some of his venison jerky. That was great stuff. 

We had a jerky pass here a couple years ago.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Rondo said:


> Just bought two 20 stick containers.
> If it sucks, I'll be stashing a few sticks in Christine's headliner.
> 
> I used to trade sticks with Ranger Dave for some of his venison jerky. That was great stuff.
> ...


A great reason to get together. :wink2:
Would rather smoke some sticks shoot the breeze.:grin2:
Than clean Christine.:vs_laugh:

Almost forgot.
Welcome to 13K!


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Thanks for your generosity.:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Rondo said:


> Thanks for your generosity.:vs_cool:


My friend the pleasure was all mine! :vs_cool:
My supply arrived 3 days from Oregon to here.
Should last about a week.:vs_laugh:
Great deal 4 lbs $80 free ship.
Expiration date of February 2021. :grin2:


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Someone likes teriyaki. 
Have you had any of their other offerings?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Rondo said:


> Someone likes teriyaki.
> Have you had any of their other offerings?


Not yet i am am working my way through her inventory.:grin2:
What a nice person to do business with.
And i feel good helping out a stay at home mom.
That is a rare breed in today's world.
I am sure i will get to try all her offerings by the end of the month. :vs_laugh:


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

i guess i'm lucky to find this stuff in my local grocery store. but in smaller packaging unfortunately.
will need to look up the home delivery option now 

for health reasons, i need to be careful with my sugar and carb intake, and most beef jerkies are loaded with sugar.
so i'm alway happy to see a no sugar option 


J.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

jurgenph said:


> i guess i'm lucky to find this stuff in my local grocery store. but in smaller packaging unfortunately.
> will need to look up the home delivery option now
> 
> for health reasons, i need to be careful with my sugar and carb intake, and most beef jerkies are loaded with sugar.
> ...


I used to buy the regular one at Walmart.
Both in the store and online.
Same company totally different product IMHO.
That being said not even on their website do they offer 1 pound packages.
I dunno where she gets them didn't want to be nosey.
The package ships from Oregon her home.
The company is in Oregon as well.
I really don't care how she does it.
I am just glad she does.:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

jurgenph said:


> i guess i'm lucky to find this stuff in my local grocery store. but in smaller packaging unfortunately.
> will need to look up the home delivery option now
> 
> for health reasons, i need to be careful with my sugar and carb intake, and most beef jerkies are loaded with sugar.
> ...


I personally gave up sugar years ago along with cigarettes.
A piece of fruit has more sugar than this.
I hate moist Jerky or thick cut slabs of rock.
This is thin dry and spicy.
To each his own.
Eat what you like like what you eat.
I am not trying to convert anyone.
I have been looking for Jerky like this for a long time.
When i used to hunt a lot we made jerky from just about anything.
This is the way we did it like on the frontier.
Here is what it looks like out of the package a picture is worth a thousand words.:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

This is pretty good. 
20 sticks, about one pound, $10 on fleabay.


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

Rondo said:


> Just bought two 20 stick containers.
> If it sucks, I'll be stashing a few sticks in Christine's headliner.
> 
> I used to trade sticks with Ranger Dave for some of his venison jerky. That was great stuff.
> ...


Got them eating in my backyard here at the new house. Might see if I can make a batch and have a Scotch/jerky pass


----------



## CgarDann (Aug 4, 2019)

Ranger0282 said:


> Got them eating in my backyard here at the new house. Might see if I can make a batch and have a Scotch/jerky pass


I am game for that for sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

I am in as well
Great to see you Dave


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Hey, he’s my source. 
Hope all is well, Ranger.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Ranger0282 said:


> Got them eating in my backyard here at the new house. Might see if I can make a batch and have a Scotch/jerky pass


Welcome back Dave!
Now that's an idea.
:grin2:


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

Finally got moved into my new house. I would rather jump off a bridge than have a house built again. Glad it's done.


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

Told the wife were are making a load of deer jerky to trade....she was thinking we were trading for normal staples of everyday life in the hills but actually was happy we might get a taker or two for a Scotch/jerky pass. Anybody??? Can't get good scotch here, have to drive almost to Nashville so it Game On if anyone is seriously interested. The wife made me sell my "Water Purification Device" so I can't even make my own anymore. The wife sold her goats so it was a push. @TonyBrooklyn ( Hey Tony , how's it going? ) @Rondo ( Hey Ron, I'll send you some anyway ) @Humprey'sGhost ( Hey Guy, I owe you for all the bombs anyway ) @CgarDann and anyone else... I'll send first...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Ranger0282 said:


> Told the wife were are making a load of deer jerky to trade....she was thinking we were trading for normal staples of everyday life in the hills but actually was happy we might get a taker or two for a Scotch/jerky pass. Anybody??? Can't get good scotch here, have to drive almost to Nashville so it Game On if anyone is seriously interested. The wife made me sell my "Water Purification Device" so I can't even make my own anymore. The wife sold her goats so it was a push. @TonyBrooklyn ( Hey Tony , how's it going? ) @Rondo ( Hey Ron, I'll send you some anyway ) @Humprey'sGhost ( Hey Guy, I owe you for all the bombs anyway ) @CgarDann and anyone else... I'll send first...


Hey glad to hear your all settled in.
Not really fond of deer.
But thanks for the invite.:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Just grabbed 5 more pounds of this.:wink2:
No teriyaki this time. :vs_laugh:
I gotta say these guys in the Pacific Northwest are great.:vs_cool:


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Just grabbed 5 more pounds of this.:wink2:
> No teriyaki this time. :vs_laugh:
> I gotta say these guys in the Pacific Northwest are great.:vs_cool:


Well...yeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Well...yeah
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And modest as well. :vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Just Landed.
Not crazy about it.
The Teriyaki is better IMHO. :vs_cool:


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Just Landed.
> Not crazy about it.
> The Teriyaki is better IMHO. :vs_cool:


That's a heck of a lot of jerky to eat through if you aren't crazy about it Tony

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> That's a heck of a lot of jerky to eat through if you aren't crazy about it Tony
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got lots of people always coming by.
It will be gone soon enough.
These guys eat anything.
Especially when drinking.
And playing cards. :vs_cool:


----------



## bowhunter444 (Oct 16, 2020)

I make my own this is about 3lbs of moose jerky









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

bowhunter444 said:


> I make my own this is about 3lbs of moose jerky
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great bro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

My new supply just landed.
I tell you Mama Bear is a sweet gal
She threw in the sausages for free.
That's 3 pounds of treats for $30
You can't beat that with a baseball bat.
I picked up this this jacket from her.
My girlfriend loves it. :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Mammabear strikes again.
5 lbs of teriyaki jerky my favorite $50 shipped.
She threw in the samples for free.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

What a gal 5 packs of them better pic.:vs_cool:


----------

